# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Moral dilemma



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I bought 3 dwarf Puffers for $2.00 each at Petsmart the other day. The cashier rang me up for only 1 puffer and I didn't notice it until I got home. I didn't feel complete right about it. 

So, I drove back to the petsmart and paid for the 2 they didn't charge me for.

What would you do?


-John N.


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

HA! I would of just taken it for what it is. I hate Petsmart or any other of the chain pet stores. I think they are running the little guys out. So IMO, a few more dollars lost from Petsmart's pocket is a good thing







Not to mention their poor knowledge of fish, and fish keeping practices.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm with Riley! Personally.. i don't think i would have bought them from a superstore anyway.. the smaller LFSs need all our help, and are slightly more genuine when it comes to having an interest in fishkeeping.


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

I with Ben C! ON the smaller LFS thing. Man, I have this hole in the wall LFS, run by 2 guys. Nothing high tech, just tanks and fish....occasional plants. There is so much knowledge there. I get my fancy plecs for great prices....and I usually get them in sexed trios or groups. Its great...anything I want.....I get a call or see it in a tank next time I am there......cant say that about Petsmart!!! LOL


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I too really appreciate the relationship I have with my LFS. Its nice to make some store credits trading on plants and fish, but this is my hobby. Its worth more to me to have a place to go that not only will support me but I support. Some times I will hang out at the LFS helping customer with questions. Some times I will give them plants instead of throwing them out. Other time we trade. I have built up a relationship that we never exchange money unless I buy a large quantity of fish. You have to under stand that the guy at the LFS has to make a living at this. As for me its a hobby so I help out when I can as long as its in reason. I would never stiff my LFS.

Hawk


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

OK, first off, I'm totally on board with supporting my LFS. I'll often buy things that I know I could get for a few cents less at a big box store. But, one does need to support the independent stores, otherwise we might lose them, and then we'd only have ourselves to blame. 

But I think John's query was more about accepting the unintentional "bargain" or not. Personally, I say if your moral compass says to go back and pay the honest price, more power to you.... no matter who the retailer was. But, being somewhat biased, and knowing the pockets of a big chain are probably deeper than that of an independent LFS, (and living out in the boonies, where I'd spend more in gas going back than the money difference on the price)..... that said, I might put the difference somewhere else...... perhaps this is really weird thinking, but if the Universe decides to plunk a few bucks into my lap that aren't rightfully mine, and its bothering my conscience as it obviously bothered Johns, I'd either give it back, or turn a mistake into a fortunate turn of events. If it were me, with the big box store being a full 20 minute drive away each way, I'd re-direct the funds into something else. It was an honest mistake on their part, but I'd also have difficulty keeping the results. So put it into the Salvation Army's Bellringer's Kettle, or the local Library's books-for-kids donation can, etc. At least by turning it into something fortunate, I feel it would stop having any negative attachment. But, seeing as you had no intention of cheating them out of the price, there is nothing personally negative about your having received it, either. So, it is yours to do with as you see fit. You may decide that the eventual "negative" of the merchant's bottom line being affected warrants your returning the misplaced income. Or, you may turn it around to put it to use somewhere else. 

The fact that you're thinking about this is the really important thing!

-Jane


Eh, gad.... I'll stop blabbering now. I think its starting to show that my BF is reading all sorts of Buddhist books lately, and keeps engaging me in these philosophical conversations. We spent nearly an hour discussing the nature of a chair, and why the definition, or nature of the chair was different than the physical components of the chair, yet that definition of the chair could not be achieved without referencing the parts that made up the chair. *SIGH*. Thank goodness for the tranquility of my aquariums!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Well, if you think about it, who assigned a value to those creatures? They are living beings so that means they are priceless. Look again at the word. Price-less...take it apart it means 'no price', which means it's free!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Wow such a variety of responses. I totally agree with support local fish stores, but the local ones in So.cal aren't very good and are at the level of Petsmart. But I'll be moving fairly soon...

I'm glad I went back and paid. It was good Karma. Just following along on the Eight Fold Path (nope, I'm not buddist, I studied it awhile back). So with my good karma, I just got a new job! Fresh out of college, 6 months of job searching (no job since last May), and offered over 50k! No more $10/hr for me (wage working on campus before I graduated). Time for real work...ah my first real job, scary. WOW, that's like $4000/month. I can spend it on higher grades of CRS!

-John N.


----------

